# DXT Tuning Problems



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

If you tips are glue in, you probably need to lighten the pull weight, If they are screw in tips, go to a 75gr tip.
Your arrows are behaving weak.


----------



## archer773 (Apr 16, 2005)

mag41vance said:


> If you tips are glue in, you probably need to lighten the pull weight, If they are screw in tips, go to a 75gr tip.
> Your arrows are behaving weak.


We tried an 80gr tip and it didn't seem to help. But, it did get better with a stiffer arrow (PSE 300 Radial Weave).


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

get it as close as you can with paper then go to walkback tuning and then BH tuning (if you hunt with it) if on WB tuning it shoots great groups then you should be fine, its not always needed to get paper truly exact, it very well could be you causing the slight left tear, we all need to remember that, possibilities of slight bow torque and such. I would move on and see how it goes myself


----------



## Todzilla (Feb 27, 2005)

*tuning*

there is a thread on here about your problem.
The answer was in the yoke, you may want to research a little more. As I seen it the yoke was unbalanced. 

Good luck!!
Todd


----------



## Todzilla (Feb 27, 2005)

*read this*

here is the thread i was talking about

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=977129


----------



## scottiwad4 (Nov 14, 2008)

when you say idler wheel is straight ,do you mean at rest or full draw? At rest it should lean a little , but should be straight at full draw.


----------



## archer773 (Apr 16, 2005)

scottiwad4 said:


> when you say idler wheel is straight ,do you mean at rest or full draw? At rest it should lean a little , but should be straight at full draw.


It is straight at full draw.


----------



## 1trackmind (Apr 6, 2008)

How much should it lean at rest?


scottiwad4 said:


> when you say idler wheel is straight ,do you mean at rest or full draw? At rest it should lean a little , but should be straight at full draw.


----------



## scottiwad4 (Nov 14, 2008)

that varies from bow to bow . both mine (mathews q2 and s2) are right around 1/8" . one a little less that the other but i can't remember which.what really matters is that it comes off the wheel straight at full draw.


----------



## hunts247 (Mar 15, 2010)

*Left Tear tuning problems*

Hey guys, here is the scoop on tears that you cant adjust out. First and foremost make sure the bow is properly tuned, if that doesnt work you need to check your cam lean-thats right cam lean. Many people arent aware of this "setup" step including dealers. Set your idler wheel so that you can lay an arrow shaft along the idler and it runs parallel with the string down to the knock loop. if it doesnt you will need to add or take out twists in the yoke so that it is parallel. Second you need to make sure that the lower cam doesnt have any lean to it (this is on a mathews bow). If it does what then?? Take the bow to a proshop or do it yourself if you have the correct bow press and swap the top and bottow limbs. This problem is caused by a slightly miss aligned axle holes in the limb. What this allow you to do is use the yoke on the upper limb to align the idler wheel that is now on the bottom limb. Some limbs are drilled right on and some are not. If you take the upper limb and put it on the bottom and the cam is still leaning you will need to get another limb but many times this will completely take care of the problem


----------



## x-it (Apr 28, 2008)

I find that when I pull that cable or cables over to slide or roller guard it cause the cam to lean. Now my Hoyt I built a static yoke to take care of the top cam lean but the bottom has a slight lean still not much I can do and it's not limbs problem on this bow. When I take the cables off the cable rod there is no lean.


----------

